# HELP setting up 322 dual tuner DishNetwork



## kartracer (Nov 2, 2006)

Can someone explain to me how to setup/configure the Dish Network 322 dual tuner receiver. 

I have ran all coax. One cable from dish (119) to Satellite separator split to SAT 1 and Sat 2 inputs. The TV1 (ch 3) is working great. The TV2 (ch60) is continuous snow. I have tested my cable from TV2 to the unit, I have verified in setup that we should be on ch60 for air. Still doesn't work. What am I missing here?

Thank you,
Aaron


----------



## nmoulton (Jan 17, 2003)

Here are some thoughts:
1. If the receiver is in Single mode, make sure it is set to mirror the output signal to TV2.
2. Make sure you have the TV2 cable connected to the proper connector on the receiver, the TV2 output may be close enough to be confused with the OTA/Cable input connector.
3. There is a frequency difference between Cable channel 60 and Over-The-Air (OTA) channel 60. Make sure both your TV and Receiver modulator are set the same.

One good way to eliminate some questions is to temporarily connect the TV2 output to your near TV, just to see if it works then on ch 60.

Good luck!
Norm


----------



## kartracer (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you for your help. I have to a new receiver that I'm installing tomorrow to replace the current 322 dual tuner. The current receiver has a non-functional 2nd tuner. I just want to make sure that I get the setup correct as I'm tired of making trips to these folks house...

What do yo mean by 

"If the receiver is in Single mode, make sure it is set to mirror the output signal to TV2."


----------



## nmoulton (Jan 17, 2003)

The receiver has two modes: Single and Dual. The mode is selectable by a front panel mode switch. In Single mode it is possible to turn off the output to the TV2 coax, in fact I think that may be the default. There is an option in the menus to turn it on or off. When it is on while in Single mode, both TV1 and TV2 receive exactly the same picture. I don't remember if TV2 is off, whether it really displays a black picture with a Dish banner, or if it really turns the modulation off.

To save yourself the trouble of understanding my poor explanation, just make sure the receiver is in Dual mode, then TV2 output is guarenteed to be on.

When you say "continuous snow" I suppose you mean "absolutely no picture whatsoever". Is that what you mean, or do you see evidence of a picture, but a very, very poor picture?

-Norm


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Also be sure your 2nd TV is not set to CATV mode. Cable ch 60 is a different frequency than OTA channel 60. The E* receivers use the OTA frequency.


----------



## chainblu (May 15, 2006)

A 322 is Dual mode only. There is no mode button, only the DVR dual tuners have this.

If you are going to use Channel 60, the TV itself must be in the Air/Antenna setting, not Cable. You can usually find this in the Menu/Setup screen on the TV. Some TVs have a button to swap between Air and Cable, but this is rare. If all else fails, run a channel search on the TV. The channel that the picture pops on may not be channel 60, but as long as the customer knows what channel they need to be on, that's ok.


----------



## kartracer (Nov 2, 2006)

Thank you all very much. I'm heading back out there shortly, hopefully this information will help.

Aaron


----------

